# Sliding doors



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I very much enjoy the banter that goes on in his forum, there has been some good stuff, I know that now and again there are the topics that result in nasty and hate filled comments (a particular comment made about the deceased Margaret Thatcher was particularly disgraceful, tells you more bout the person making it than the intended recipient). However I have a question and please only those with a pleasant disposition need reply!
Should Camper Vans (surely they are not Motorhomes) that have sliding doors be banned or should they have their own separate part at any Aire or camp site?
Ker-chunk, ker-chunk, ker-chunk.
I wonder how long it will be before I regret posting this!
I love a good wind-up!
Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, just to be helpful there is no such entity as a motorhome or even campervan.

Your V5 should tell you that it is a motor caravan.

Back to sliding doors - yes, I agree.

Except in the case of the Mazda Bongo (Ford Freda) which had the option of a motor-assisted sliding door closure.

No kerchunk, just a gentle click.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I will never forget one particular weekend we spent at Clitheroe C&CC site many years ago,we were pitched next to an old couple who had a VW van and from first thing in the morning all they did was open and close the sliding door.Scarred me for life i tell you,even though we went onto have a van with said sliding door I was always considerate of people around me.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Stop banning things, it is bad for your health. One of my worst annoyances on a site is caravan owners filling their water roller things prior to a reasonable time in the morning, what a racket they make. However, banning them no way.

Tolerance is the way.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you are brave to slide that topic in, am jealous I never thought of it myself. :lol: :lol: 

If it is that much of a nuisance to you then perhaps you should be the one to move, unless all those around complain.
But then I have never suffered this problem.

As to maggie, bless her, I may be wrong, again, but it is mainly them up north who don't like her. 

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am inclined to blame VW and a few other designers who have failed to anticipate the variety of uses their designs can be applied to.
Why not nylon, plastic or neoprene wheels or any other of a myriad of sliding mechanical panels that are applied to other purposes.
I have nothing against the sliding door, which is in itself a good concept, it is the noisy design I object to.
An Italian arrived at an Aire in Spain I was staying at. He arrived at something well after 11pm and then had all of his chores to complete, including cooking a meal. He had a dog that seemed to require toilet facilities to catch up on the presumably many missed occasions en-route.
In all fairness, they did try and shut their door quietly (failed) on a regular basis until at around 12.30 am I used a very old Anglo-Saxon phrase with some added instructions, something I almost never do unless my sleep has been repeatedly interrupted.
Dear Newleaf, you are not alone.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We try not to park alongside a sliding door van, however, to be fair, we have parked alongside some very considerate sliding door owners, and some NOT so considerate normal door owners.
We seem to think, there must be one hell of a lot of badly fitted or adjusted doors, as we always seem to keep hearing doors slammed.
All the vans which we have owned, had doors that closed with a gentle push or pull  Quality ha ha!
Regarding Maggie, RIP old girl, you did us well!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Incidentally, we have sliding doors on our Citroen Berlingo car, and I am damn sure my doors close quieter than my extremely heavy handed neighbours cars  Such a nice bloke, but so very heavy handed! Slam Slam


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*sliding door forums*

hi,

one of the few pluses of getting not so young, you dont hear things like that as much, used to work in a busy nightclub, and could still listen to conversations across the room, now find it difficult to hear the front door open.........

oh well, can take 6 month travels, nearly evens it out.

mags


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Sliding Doors*

Sliding Doors provide one of the more enjoyable features of motorhoming. The ability to sit inside and yet be part of the big outdoors with the sliding door wide open. On each of the vans with sliding doors the awning covered the opening so you could sit inside with the sliding door open even in the rain without the rain getting in. Its not been the case with either of our coachbuilts.

So the 2 VWs and the Merc panel vans have provided lots of memories of enjoyable times touring Europe, when main roads still went through small towns and villages but you could avoid the bigger towns and cities with ring roads or autoroutes. We found some stunning old towns to explore by just stumbling on them, today with the myriad of bypasses one could be anywhere.

Conscious of the noise especially for that last visit to the campsite loos, I did fit pull handles to the doors to enable a final pull shut rather that the long slam.

I'm happier with a door being slammed rather than the group of 2 or 3 vans that turn up late and then start their Italian or Spanish time evening, ie cooking at 10pm and noisily chatting and drinking, then having the arguments about putting their kids to bed and finally shutting up about 1am. And why do they always want to park alongside when there's another 10 spaces to choose from! Although I'm an early riser, on those travelling days when we start early, its surprising how often I seem to be a bit dozy and set off the alarm when opening the door!

from an acknowleged grumpy old man, well sometimes anyway alan


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh dear, perhaps I should sell my £50000 V line, as my sliding door offends.   I think not.   I think, as I have had a few, that some coachbuilts have to have their hab doors slammed, to shut them properly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

PS - I too was not comfortable with the adverse comments made about Margaret Thatcher upon her death.

As a Conservative I was not happy with quite a few of her policies such as the selling-off/privatisation of key national assets and public services.

However, the breaking of the iron grip of the unions was well and truly overdue.

For example, the London dockers brought about their own demise by their intransigence in recognising the inevitable changes that were taking place in the shipping industry.

I did not exult at the death of Ian Paisley even though I could not stand his cant and rhetoric.

Similarly, Gerry Adams almost makes me physically vomit when I hear him speak but his death would not be a cause for celebration.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is the shutting of a sliding door much noisier than slamming of Motor Home and Caravan doors, much worse was on the NEC/Caravan Club Park in October when a couple of blokes on the Disable park were talking loudly until very late in the night, but unless the same type of noises go on and on we "live and let Live"

Tony A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Apparently a growing trend for some new PVC's coming through for next year is sliding doors on either side to make them more versatile.

That should cheer all you anti sliders up no end.

Whirr...Kerchunk

Whirr...Kerchunk

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I drove VW T5s (versions 2009-2011) And the later models had electically closing catches requiring minmum effort or noise. This was on Caravelle minibus models, so maybe not on Transporter minbus nor van versions.

I think one of the problems with a sliding door on a metal PVC, compared with a habitation door on a 'plastic' body, is that any noise is amplified by the larger size metal door acting as a 'drumskin'.

We do not have a problem as we normally wild camp - but my G*d those Peacocks, Turkeys and rutting Stags!  :lol: [You can tell we only up-market wild camp]

In defence of PVC and sliding doors, if they did not exist for level entry MHers, who progress up the ladder to later pay for a new German 'A' Class, which we can later buy at less than 50%, where would some of us be?

A. Probably be in a PVC(New one is same price as s/h 'A' Class) and slamming doors - it all goes round in circles!( - now there is an idea; a MH with revolving doors - ideal for 'dogging'_.

[OP did wanrt friendly answers]

Geoff


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

pippin said:


> PS - I too was not comfortable with the adverse comments made about Margaret Thatcher upon her death.
> 
> As a Conservative I was not happy with quite a few of her policies such as the selling-off/privatisation of key national assets and public services.
> 
> ...


I'm just sat here wondering what you would say to all of those villages and towns that are now derelict due to her "Breaking of the iron grip of unions"...I wonder if you would dare to say it to their faces?
I nearly lost my home, which would have resulted in the loss of my family due to the cow...you may have your opinions of her, you have a right, but I and many like me have the right to wish she would have been drowned at birth.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I say ban people that want to ban things!!!!!!!

Oooops, hoisted by my own sliding petard I fear


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm surprised how many members have elected themselves to join the "_Pleasant Disposition Club_"!

Oooh errr. I just did the same! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Apparently a growing trend for some new PVC's coming through for next year is sliding doors on either side to make them more versatile.
> 
> Pete


That's a brave move; where will they put all the furniture if both sides of the van have a sliding door ?

I don't object to sliding doors as such but I do wish the owners would oil them a bit more often so that they don't have to have 3 or 4 goes at shutting them.

Don't get me onto the topic of diesel heaters however...if you really want a disturbed night then park next to a PV with one of these installed.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Obviously most of you miserable oiks 

have never heard of live and let live :lol: :lol: :lol: 

mind, if you had nothing to moan about or ban what would be the point of living BLAH BLAH BLAH

see I have now given you something worth while to moan about 
Rudeness :wink: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

daffodil said:


> Obviously most of you miserable oiks........:


Given that the definition of an oik is " a stupid, rude, ridiculous man " are we to take it that you are setting yourself up as an example here ?

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously most of you miserable oiks........:
> ...


Of course grizzly old boy
even perfect people like wot you and me is

we have to set ourselves up now and again, just to get away from such a ridiculous topic
Sliding doors BOO HOO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

daffodil said:


> grizzly old boy


Uhh Ohhhhh.................................... :roll:

Grizzly doesn't being called either "old" and definitely not "boy" :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Stanner said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > grizzly old boy
> ...


Who are you his mother :lol: :lol:

I know he is more then capable of marking my card :roll:

and does not need you to hold his hand :twisted: :evil:

iis your cousin a lift for stairs by any chance

:?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > daffodil said:
> ...


Put your glasses on and look at HER profile and stop acting like the **** you clearly are. :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Stanner said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Too personal an attack

you are a nasty know all, with no sense of humour,
and no tolerance at all,you also are objectionable and do not or are to arrogant to abide by RULE 8

I am fairly new on here and 
A,I did not know you could look up personal profiles 
why should I 
B If it upsets HER she should tell me not a GOBBIN like you

and dont think because you put a smiley after your comment it makes it alright because it doesent
I have just looked at yours it says GENDER non specified 
FIGURES


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't break the rule Daftdildo old boy.

I typed EXACTLY what I meant - the site changed it.

So there. :wink: 

New or just plain ignorant, you are still a [email protected] :roll:

PS You do not need to look anything "up".

The profile info is just to the left of each post and Grizzly has a pink thingy clearly on display. 

It doesn't take much finding................unless you are what I think you are :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Stanner said:


> I didn't break the rule Daftdildo old boy.
> 
> I typed EXACTLY what I meant - the site changed it.
> 
> ...


At least I am not so ignorant as to swear in front of woman

you have no class whatsoever

and obviously no GENDER


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gentlemen..please. 

Stanner, thank you for defending my honour in my absence. Daffodil; you made the same assumption that ever so many others on MHF have made in the past about my gender. It doesn't bother me but unneccessary rudeness to people who take part in an interesting thread, does. It is one of the chief causes for people stopping contributing to MHF and this is a trend we would all wish to see reversed.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Gentlemen..please.
> 
> Stanner, thank you for defending my honour in my absence. Daffodil; you made the same assumption that ever so many others on MHF have made in the past about my gender. It doesn't bother me but unneccessary rudeness to people who take part in an interesting thread, does. It is one of the chief causes for people stopping contributing to MHF and this is a trend we would all wish to see reversed.
> 
> G


I apologise for mixing your gender or assuming it 
and I agree with everything you have said
except 
its people like stanner
who have been on here long enough not to be a bully boy or take cheap shots at people who are less well informed ,and I dont care about his comments about the site and rule 8 he shouldent write stuff that is offensive that needs to be censored but once again I apologise and hope it did not offend you


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

How about banning people who have been members almost 8 years and have just posted 137 times, usually when they want help with something, no what I mean OP.

Its called tekking out and putting nowt back where I come from.

Hows that for another wind up and see how you can take it.

Paul.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Sliding Doors*

Wow, didn't I do well with this topic, must try another one!!!
Now should I pick politics or religion?
"So I was getting into my car, and this bloke says to me "Can you give me a lift?" I said "Sure, you look great, the world's your oyster, go for it.'" 
Take care all.
Geoff


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Blimey! grumpy buggers rule huh

calm down and have a beer and be thankful that you are alive and well enough to hear sliding doors and even insults from other posters :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As an extra calming down stratagem I am not going to continue the "discussion" on sex ie about Maggie *♀* and Arthur *♂* nor about religion ie Ian and Gerry.

See - I can be uncontroversial - when I want to be :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We must be getting close to needing an 'apology' button alongside the 'ignore' and 'report' ones.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Newleaf
to get back to the original topic, I have had 2 new PVCs. They were designed for white van man , he does not shut the door from inside.
When you shut the door from inside, you can only pull the door forwards. If you do not pull hard enough the rear of the door fails to move into the frame recess and engage the rear catch.
Where possible I try to close the slider from outside as it can be closed quite quietly by pushing it forwards with the left hand and pushing the rear of the door into its recess to engage the rear catch.
I then enter the van using the drivers or rear door which are easier to close from the inside.
Even on my previous coachbuilts I found it much easier to close the hab door from the outside, as you can just push the door top and bottom until the catches engage.

Regards Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Phil...that makes it so clear and just never occurred to me. You ought to send a copy to all PV convertors. Every time I hear the kerunch noise in the middle of the night now that explanation will come to mind.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not saying nuffink :wink: 
tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

newleaf said:


> . . . now and again there are the topics that result in nasty and hate filled comments (a particular comment made about the deceased Margaret Thatcher was particularly disgraceful, tells you more bout the person making it than the intended recipient) . . . Geoff


Yep, it was probably me (or at least I hope it was) . . .as for "tells you more about the person making it" bit, I worked & fought hard for & with the union to gain a decent living wage - and proud of it, so I hope you'll forgive me if I say good riddance to that milk thief. (Cameron is the next with any luck :lol:


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all
The problem is not the people using the Panel Van Conversions, but the very bad design.
A big heavy door that runs on a single support.
Some manufacturers are now using electric motors to close the door.
Converters use the cheapest commercial vans to keep the end price as low as possible.
we now don't use the term PVC but use NSD.
Noisy Sliding Door.
Don't blame the users, blame the manufacturers.


I am now waiting for all the Fiat owners to slag me off. 

Tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If the "milk thief" had never existed, the uk would no longer be here and the remains ruled despotically by Scargill, deposed by Crowe, deposed by McCuskie. :roll: 8O 

tony


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi G,
If you park next to me, it wont be the door that's noisy it is my snoring ( according to my events manager)
Regards Phil


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "dafto'dildo"]
> its people like stanner
> who have been on here long enough not to be a bully boy or take cheap shots at people who are less well informed


In the first instance I merely pointed out your unobservant error in a light-hearted way.

It really does take no effort whatsoever to know Grizzly's gender, it is clearly on display (to the mildly observant) in every post she makes.

You on the other hand chose to reply with a truculent, ill-mannered and downright bellicose rant.

As a result I decided to respond in a like manner, as like many others I'm getting sick and tired of your continual prickliness.

If you can't take it, don't start it.

As for my gender, I do not see that it is of any relevance to anyone else. 
Those who need to know - know. 
The rest ................................. so what?

So in the immortal words of my old mate Gemmyghis Khan (and his alter-ego Mrs Brown) - "That's nice!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a SLD I shall come park next to you lot who hate them just to **** you off, I've never heard of such discrimination, now where's me genny, going to drown you out and gas you with the exhaust fumes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have a SLD I shall come park next to you lot who hate them just to **** you off, I've never heard of such discrimination, now where's me genny, going to drown you out and gas you with the exhaust fumes.


 Don't forget to set your dog to the " Bark 24/7" setting.

G


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

teamsaga said:


> Hi Newleaf
> to get back to the original topic, I have had 2 new PVCs. They were designed for white van man , he does not shut the door from inside.
> When you shut the door from inside, you can only pull the door forwards. If you do not pull hard enough the rear of the door fails to move into the frame recess and engage the rear catch.
> Where possible I try to close the slider from outside as it can be closed quite quietly by pushing it forwards with the left hand and pushing the rear of the door into its recess to engage the rear catch.
> ...


You are spot on Phil! My Renault Master's sliding-door needs a really hard pull to close from the inside with a resulting "whoosh - thump". From the outside however just a gentle push to engage the mechanism is all that is needed. We are very aware of the potential annoyance to others and try very hard to keep it to a minimum. Honest! 

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Stanner said:


> > "dafto'dildo"]
> > its people like stanner
> > who have been on here long enough not to be a bully boy or take cheap shots at people who are less well informed
> 
> ...


You are a nasty prat who when challenged sits pondering your reply trying to weasel out of what you really are 
your first post was not said in a light hearted way

you should not talk to people on here any different then face to face

you have no respect 
and as regards my prickliness

YES you are for once smack on target

I would not allow anybody to talk to me in that manner face to face especially in front of others woman in particular

so maybe i have to have a complete mindset change

and fly with the crows

instead of soaring with eagles

Disrespect me
you will get prickliness

also I can take anything said in jest in fact I love the banter until the likes of you make it personal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Daffodil:

PLEASE don't escalate this. We're back onto the OP's question, all is going smoothly and others are joining in. Whatever the perceived slight now is the time to show that you can walk away from it and join in the thread and the general banter without getting upset about it. We will all respect you much more if you do and would enjoy your contributions if we knew there was not going to be a sting in the tail sometimes.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Daffodil:
> 
> PLEASE don't escalate this. We're back onto the OP's question, all is going smoothly and others are joining in. Whatever the perceived slight now is the time to show that you can walk away from it and join in the thread and the general banter without getting upset about it. We will all respect you much more if you do and would enjoy your contributions if we knew there was not going to be a sting in the tail sometimes.
> 
> G


You are right of course 
AGAIN 
thanks for the heads up


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Disrespect me you will get prickliness


Have you considered that perhaps you don't make it easy for people to respect you Daffy, Alan.

Edit: G, I was typing the above at the same time as you wrote your post.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> > Disrespect me you will get prickliness
> 
> 
> Have you considered that perhaps you don't make it easy for people to respect you Daffy, Alan.
> ...


Erneboy

you LIKED his post

so you are not neutral

however I might not make it easy to respect me

but it takes more effort to disrespect someone

but I will take and act on grizzlies comment


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are correct, I'm not neutral.

Is there any reason why I should be?

Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank heavens for the ignore button!

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I can understand why Margeret would cause a thread to implode, but Sliding Doors?  

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> You are correct, I'm not neutral.
> 
> Is there any reason why I should be?
> 
> Alan.


Yes there is actually

because you and a couple more on here come out and support each other Like jackels

trying to make it into a sport

you seem to forget it is only a forum to pass on hints tips etc

but if anybody dares try to inject humour or an opinion
that does not sit well with you clique 
out you come

and as for the ignore button
best you all use it in that little gang as
you have nothing further to say that will be of interest to me

so back on topic
SLIDE back into the holes you slithered from
but do it quietly :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ye Gods :!:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The thing is though Daffodil is you are not "injecting humour" you are just rubbing people up the wrong way and sadly I think you know you are doing it. It is a p1ss poor attempt at trolling. As a proper real life troll I should know! 

There are no real "Cliques" on here but there are many members who know and respect each other and welcome new and interesting members with open arms. You mentioned in another thread you have hundreds of French friends so you must be doing something right in "Real life" so why not try it on here?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Yes there is actually
> 
> because you and a couple more on here come out and support each other Like jackels
> 
> trying to make it into a sport


That's your perspective on it. As you might expect mine is different. I am not impartial and I do quite often share the same view as some other members. That's simply because we have similar views on some topics.

I disagree with Stanner and other members from time to time but we manage to do it reasonably while respecting each other's point of view.



> you seem to forget it is only a forum to pass on hints tips etc


I think my understanding of the point of the forum is at least as good as yours.



> but if anybody dares try to inject humour or an opinion
> that does not sit well with you clique
> out you come


I think your definition of humour might not stand much scrutiny.



> and as for the ignore button
> best you all use it in that little gang as
> you have nothing further to say that will be of interest to me


I've considered it but then that would just allow you free rein.



> SLIDE back into the holes you slithered from
> but do it quietly :lol:


Nice. Was that an attempt at humour? Alan.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I disagree with Stanner and other members from time to time but we manage to do it reasonably while respecting each other's point of view. 

Yes but its not done offensively 
I think my understanding of the point of the forum is at least as good as yours. 
I agree totally with that, 

I think your definition of humour might not stand much scrutiny. 


That is of course subjective, but you have aright to your opinion 

I've considered it but then that would just allow you free rein. 

That statement sums it all up
I thought this was an equal forum 
based on respect and decency
what gives you the right to censor ,admonish anybody ?

Quote: ‹ Select ›
SLIDE back into the holes you slithered from
but do it quietly Laughing


Nice. Was that an attempt at humour? Alan

Yep it certainly was ,but it was not to your taste obviously 
:wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't be bothered to answer you point by point again. 

What gives me the right? Membership of the forum gives me the right to post my opinions as long as it's within the rules. Didn't you know that? Alan.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Can't be bothered to answer you point by point again.
> 
> What gives me the right? Membership of the forum gives me the right to post my opinions as long as it's within the rules. Didn't you know that? Alan.


Dog with bone springs to mind

Get a life

is that within the rules

I bet you reply, you just cant resist can you :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that sliding doors should be shut and LOCKED :wink: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I have a SLD I shall come park next to you lot who hate them just to **** you off, I've never heard of such discrimination, now where's me genny, going to drown you out and gas you with the exhaust fumes.
> ...


Cheers Guys I knew I'd forgotten something.

As long as they're in a mh odlf some sort I don't mind them being on site. I even prefer them to be, more room for us wild campers who tend not whinge so much


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

"Get a life"' wow. What brilliant and entertaining repartee. No wonder you have 200 friends in France. Chatting to you must be like being at a comedy gig, in some ways at least.

Why wouldn't I reply? Alan.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

WOOF, WOOF enjoying the bone :?:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh you're such a wag! I just spilled my tea laughing at that. How do you think of them?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It's hard to follow this thread when you've 'Ignored' some of the participants. Am I missing anything interesting?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

no


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

NO

Just skip any responses to the IGNORamus


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've ignored everybody, very good reading!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

maybe if they were fitted with doors like this....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *bognormike wrote: *maybe if they were fitted with doors like this....


Brilliant, especially the bit where Shatner comes through the door.

Back on topic. Maybe we should make a list of what annoys us on sites, aires etc.

Sliding doors are ok really until they are in and out every five minutes. The odd slam is fine as its quickly over.

What annoys me is

People who think its a good idea to wire the telly to the van stereo with its deep base door speakers! Ultra annoying! :evil:

People who insist on parking right up close to you when there is several acres of empty space! Ultra ultra annoying! :evil: :evil:

People who cannot multi task on a service point. Yes you know who you are! Spend ages filling your water tank and only decided to empty the grey when they are finished!! Ultra ish annoying :twisted:

All children! 8O

The Belgians!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hah, now you're talking Barry,

dog owners who have no consideration for their neighbours by a) letting their dog yap at everything that comes near and b) don't clear up their crap. It seems (b) is very prevalent in France still (a bit like smoking :evil: ), worst I had seen was at the aire at St Valery en Caux, disgusting mess on the open ground in front of the parking area. 

oh, and people who go out & leave their dog in the van. which then yaps continuously.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And what about the people at aires who come outside their van to smoke and then stand around under our van windows ? If smoking is such a good and harmless thing then why do they need to come outside to do it ? ( no...don't answer that)

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah! And drunken, smoking guitar playing yobs turning the Aires into Gypsy camps.

Just look at this!! 

[fullalbumimg:32de65014e]1250[/fullalbumimg:32de65014e]


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"in the van. which then yaps continuously"

I've never heard a MH yapping - some sort of new alarm?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My god, these sliding doors are getting an airing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah! And drunken, smoking guitar playing yobs turning the Aires into Gypsy camps.
> 
> Just look at this!!
> 
> [fullalbumimg:497c5180fb]1250[/fullalbumimg:497c5180fb]


I can ***** up better than you mate, bloody amateurs


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I've ignored everybody, very good reading!


I've now ignored myself, so can't even read what I've posted. :roll:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Stanner said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I've ignored everybody, very good reading!
> ...


Best thing to do would be to apologise to yourself just in case.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Geriatricbackpacker"]
> 
> 
> > "Stanner"]
> ...


But if I can't read what I've said, I can't know what to apologise for.

Ohh Noooo it gets even worse I've just realised I won't be able to read the apology.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Stanner said:


> > "Geriatricbackpacker"]
> >
> >
> > > "Stanner"]
> ...


I can see your dilemma, if I hadn't Ignored you I could tell you what you had written and then you could apologise to yourself . It's a real mess, you must be a complete Fruitcake to have got yourself into this state.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!
Ker-chunk


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Campsites and aires can be very noisy, whether because of sliding doors, dogs, kids, arguments over where to park, etc etc.

Of course, we should all try to be considerate, but if you are a light sleeper, try earplugs.

I found earplugs very handy in the days of Mrs. T. She sounded like a cat sliding down a blackboard.

Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wax earplugs from Boots, unbeatable...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Geriatricbackpacker"
> 
> 
> > "Stanner"
> ...


If I hadn't ignored myself, I could have read your reply telling me you had ignored me and couldn't tell me if I had apologised or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a bunch of ignoramuseseses then eh :lol: :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank goodness, after I've slammed the habi door, I can hear next to nothing of what's going on outdoors. My pet hate is whining kids with deaf (immune) parents but when it's hot and you want to sit outside it's a right pain in the madumbies.


----------

